# why do so manywomen strive to have a flat tummy ?



## Steve373 (Nov 5, 2013)

certainly most men prefer thin over fat, but probably at least 10% of guys like really fat women and another 25% would date/ marry a chubby/ plump female., you can't expect a tight firm woman if you have 50 lbs of beer belly going on yourself and that is quite a few guys.

not hard for a fat chick to find a man.

Most women can never achieve a 23" waist and a 115 lb body because they are just not engineered for it genetically.

It's a waste of time to attempt to belike a Barbie doll in measurements for no reason.

plenty of men will happily accept a woman with a very soft jiggly flabby tummy that might be 46" or a lot more.

If you genes make you naturally a likely fatty, then fighting the flab is going to be a losing battle, just accept that you will be 180++ pounds and don't try to be 115 lbs with a 23" tummy. 

You can adjust your boob size, but not your age, height or propensity to be slim or plump. you can try to lose weight but it often fails. there is a man out there that will accept your flab, he might secretly prefer a hard bodied girl that he will never get with a beer belly.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 5, 2013)

Steve373 said:


> You can adjust your boob size, but not your age, height or propensity to be slim or plump. you can try to lose weight but it often fails. there is a man out there that will accept your flab, he might secretly prefer a hard bodied girl that he will never get with a beer belly.




Is acceptance an acceptable substitute for love?


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Nov 5, 2013)

Why don't you let women make their own decisions? We're adults and perfectly capable of thinking and deciding things on our own, and frequently without thought as to whether or not random men will approve.


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 5, 2013)

I wondered who would make a thread like this... no surprises. 

And most women strive to have a flat stomach because they want to be thin and that is part of it. Despite what a minority of egocentric men seem to think, women don't place value on their bodies just so they can 'attract a man'. Not to mention that you are strongly implying that a fat women is somehow worth less than a thin woman by going on about how their fat can be 'accepted', like a flaw, and about how a man with a beer belly isn't going to be able to get a trim woman and would have to settle for fat woman. Guess what, if somebody feels like they have to settle for you because they can't get anything better, then they aint worth your time and you can do better. And I am sure that there are more than a few BHM on this forum with slender female partners and BBW with slender male partners so so much for that theory.

In answer to the actual question, there are a lot of reasons. For me I wish my stomach was flatter because I liked being able to slip between things easier and I prefer the shape clothes make across my waist and chest when my stomach was flatter. 

Also, you seem to be obsessed with the idea of a woman that is 115lbs with a 23 inch waist. As somebody who once had these measurements, I can assure you I still had a gut and my stomach was far from flat even then. And there is nothing wrong with that, or with having a flat stomach, or not having a flat stomach.


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh the things I want to say.....:doh:


----------



## Steve373 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm far from obsessed with women that are 115 lbs and have a 23" waist. I prefer a women that is more like 225 lbs or more with serious rolls on her tummy.

I do like variety so a tight skinny girl is sexy also. I'm open to any race and age from 18-75 or so.

My ideal woman would be like a fat Kirstie Alley and about 40 years old, but it would be nice to mix it up and throw in a skinny chick like a Barbara Eden body type on occasion....but you can't really get the variety and keep the plump girl too !

I'd love to do an Asian and black women before I either die or lose my penile capabilities. I'd also like to a 400-500 lb SSBBW once.

I prefer fat over skinny but more positions are possible with the skinny female since she is so light. hard to do the ride'm cowgirl position with a 280 lb woman....


----------



## Steve373 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'd have no problem being seen with a very obese woman that was 125 or more lbs overweight. I prefer that body type to a playboy centerfold type of body....but still want that on occasion. I've had about 14 of these skinny chicks and only 4 BBW's lifetime. I never bagged a midrange woman that was like 150-180 lbs....always the 105-130 lb skinny type or the the 225 +++ BBW's. not by intention, just happened that way in my life so far. 

My best girl was almost 6' tall and 230 lbs with huge breasts that were a pleasure to titty fuck...

that's another great thing about fat girls....they often have big natural breasts ! a skinny 120lb can rarely have big tits unless they are fake.

The only bad sex is the sex opportunities you didn't take advantage off....that's why I'd so many more females now that I'd never have done at 20 since I'm 50 now !


----------



## Extinctor100 (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## penguin (Nov 5, 2013)

When you stop treating women like their only use is as a sexual object, you'll realise they are in fact people and are allowed to have their bodies any way they choose. Why do some people want long hair, short hair, no hair? Tattoos, no tattoos? Why do people do anything?

Let them decide what they want for themselves.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 5, 2013)

.....


----------



## PolkaDotty (Nov 5, 2013)

Steve373 said:


> I do like variety so a tight skinny girl is sexy also. I'm open to any race and age from 18-75 or so.
> My ideal woman would be like,,,
> but it would be nice to mix it up and throw in a....
> I'd love to do an Asian and black women before I either die or lose my penile capabilities.
> ...



* Main Dimensions Board (24 Viewing)
Size/size acceptance issues
*
* Fat sexuality (21 Viewing)
Discussion of sexuality issues pertaining to fat people and their admirers*

And this is on the main board.... why, exactly?

Also: Do any of the OPs posts have any relation to the thread title?


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 5, 2013)

Steve373 said:


> I'm far from obsessed with women that are 115 lbs and have a 23" waist. I prefer a women that is more like 225 lbs or more with serious rolls on her tummy.
> 
> I do like variety so a tight skinny girl is sexy also. I'm open to any race and age from 18-75 or so.
> 
> ...





Steve373 said:


> I'd have no problem being seen with a very obese woman that was 125 or more lbs overweight. I prefer that body type to a playboy centerfold type of body....but still want that on occasion. I've had about 14 of these skinny chicks and only 4 BBW's lifetime. I never bagged a midrange woman that was like 150-180 lbs....always the 105-130 lb skinny type or the the 225 +++ BBW's. not by intention, just happened that way in my life so far.
> 
> My best girl was almost 6' tall and 230 lbs with huge breasts that were a pleasure to titty fuck...
> 
> ...




In the nicest possible way...no-one cares.

Seeing as I'm here I'll also mention that, although I don't _strive_ for a flat tummy, I would like one because (IMHO) clothes would hang better.


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 5, 2013)

Steve373 said:


> there is a man out there that will accept your flab, he might secretly prefer a hard bodied girl that he will never get with a beer belly.



What self-respecting woman wants a man that will "accept" her body because he thinks that's all he can get, even though he'd prefer a hard-bodied girl? SRSLY?! Any woman who finds herself in that situation would be better off on her own.


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 5, 2013)

Soooo, share with us stories of your tiny wiener.





Steve373 said:


> I'd have no problem being seen with a very obese woman that was 125 or more lbs overweight. I prefer that body type to a playboy centerfold type of body....but still want that on occasion. I've had about 14 of these skinny chicks and only 4 BBW's lifetime. I never bagged a midrange woman that was like 150-180 lbs....always the 105-130 lb skinny type or the the 225 +++ BBW's. not by intention, just happened that way in my life so far.
> 
> My best girl was almost 6' tall and 230 lbs with huge breasts that were a pleasure to titty fuck...
> 
> ...


----------



## Dromond (Nov 5, 2013)

Steve, just go away.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 5, 2013)

Steve373 said:


> I'd love to do an Asian and black women before I either die or lose my penile capabilities. I'd also like to a 400-500 lb SSBBW once.



Only once?


----------



## Dromond (Nov 5, 2013)

wrestlingguy said:


> Only once?



No doubt all the 400 to 500 lb SSBBWs are weeping because he'll only bag them once.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Nov 5, 2013)

I cannot rep anybody. Grrrrrrrrrr.

Women are not objects to be "bagged." We do not exist solely for men's pleasure (whether fantasy or IRL). We have our own thoughts, ideas, dreams and motivations, which don't usually involve attracting men who only see us as things to be possessed.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh, this is better than a teen drama on cable. <gets popcorn>


----------



## Paquito (Nov 6, 2013)

This thread made me lose my penile capabilities.


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 6, 2013)

It's fallen and can't get up? Do you need a life alert thingy?



Paquito said:


> This thread made me lose my penile capabilities.


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 6, 2013)

<Calls broker, goes long on popcorn futures>


----------



## BigCutieLaurel (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey Steve. How're you doing? Please do this forum a massive favour and shut the fuck up about all these women you've 'banged'. Nobody cares. You may be able to find a thread on the Fat Sexuality board where your conquests (as I'm sure that's how you see them) are a little less annoying, but I doubt it.


----------



## Extinctor100 (Nov 6, 2013)

Tahlia said:


> Hey Steve. How're you doing? Please do this forum a massive favour and shut the fuck up about all these women you've 'banged'. Nobody cares. You may be able to find a thread on the Fat Sexuality board where your conquests (as I'm sure that's how you see them) are a little less annoying, but I doubt it.


----------



## GamerGainerGirl (Nov 6, 2013)

All idiots aside.. I am loving these little reaction clips so much xD


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 6, 2013)

Late to the party maybe but I don't give a fuck


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 6, 2013)

You're a horrifying human being.



Steve373 said:


> I never bagged a midrange woman


----------



## Extinctor100 (Nov 6, 2013)

GamerGainerGirl said:


> All idiots aside.. I am loving these little reaction clips so much xD





Blackjack said:


> Late to the party maybe but I don't give a fuck



Welcome to the party!


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 6, 2013)

Aaaaaaand this is why I decided to sew my vagina closed.


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 6, 2013)

FatAndProud said:


> Aaaaaaand this is why I decided to sew my vagina closed.



As somebody who once had to have stitches down there, this brings back horrible memories...


----------



## Extinctor100 (Nov 6, 2013)

FatAndProud said:


> Aaaaaaand this is why I decided to sew my vagina closed.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 6, 2013)

FatAndProud said:


> Aaaaaaand this is why I decided to sew my vagina closed.



That would make menstruation a bit difficult, wouldn't it?


----------



## spookytwigg (Nov 6, 2013)

I can feel the pure sexual enegy radiating around this thread


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 6, 2013)

Extinctor100 said:


>








PROBLEM SOLVED.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 6, 2013)

There were so many angry things I was going to say... and then the gifs. Way to lighten the mood people. A+.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Nov 6, 2013)

When he talked about bagging women... did anyone else have visions of hunters and/or coroners? Wondering if it's just me. :\ A little scary, actually. 

Might I suggest that the only connection between women and bagging should involve a shopping spree.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 6, 2013)

Steve373 said:


> I'd have no problem being seen with a very obese woman that was 125 or more lbs overweight. I prefer that body type to a playboy centerfold type of body....but still want that on occasion. I've had about 14 of these skinny chicks and only 4 BBW's lifetime. I never bagged a midrange woman that was like 150-180 lbs....always the 105-130 lb skinny type or the the 225 +++ BBW's. not by intention, just happened that way in my life so far.
> 
> My best girl was almost 6' tall and 230 lbs with huge breasts that were a pleasure to titty fuck...
> 
> ...


Steve, I don't believe you were trying to be offensive on purpose. You come across as closer in age to 20 than 50, but good luck on "bagging" all the different sized chicks you dream of.
Just be honest with them, and let them know you see them more as objects in your "collection", rather than flesh and blood women with feelings.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 6, 2013)

Marlayna said:


> Steve, I don't believe you were trying to be offensive on purpose.


----------



## Zoom (Nov 6, 2013)

I hope I don't become like that when I'm 50. Or ever.


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Extinctor100 (Nov 6, 2013)

FatAndProud said:


> PROBLEM SOLVED.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 7, 2013)

The animated gifs have totally cracked me up. Well played, everyone.

:bow:


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 7, 2013)

Surlysomething said:


> The animated gifs have totally cracked me up. Well played, everyone.
> 
> :bow:


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 7, 2013)

Blackjack said:


> Late to the party maybe but I don't give a fuck


This thread wouldn't be_ complete_ without one of those.


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 7, 2013)

Extinctor100 said:


> Welcome to the party!


Ok, that was cool (notice the guy's swagger after he gets the high-5  ) 
Besides, that looks exactly like my cat, which makes it awesome.

(Black cats are just inherently awesome.)


----------



## bbwbud (Nov 8, 2013)

FatAndProud said:


> Aaaaaaand this is why I decided to sew my vagina closed.



Ouch! I would think a pair of stainless steel undies would to the job with slightly less discomfort.


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Nov 8, 2013)

The GIFs saved this thread and gave me a much needed laugh. Thanks, guys. :bow: Love the cat. LOL

I used to strive for a 'smaller' tummy so I could properly reach and feel a breeze on my twat!   Also, so I wouldn't have to sleep on my side and let my _bunt_ hang over the edge of the mattress. Its a pain in the neck.... and side.


----------



## EMH1701 (Nov 8, 2013)

Steve373 said:


> ...not hard for a fat chick to find a man.



This might depend on where one lives and how prejudiced the men are in that area.


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 8, 2013)

EMH1701 said:


> This might depend on where one lives and how prejudiced the men are in that area.



or more than likely it depends more on the kind of person they are. men like fat women everywhere. one thing i notice about guys who say they can't find fat women and fat women who say they can't find guys is they have something similar in common. they don't usually take responsibility for being hard to get along with and/or their own low self esteem that keeps them in hiding.


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 8, 2013)

women who want a flat tummy have a right to their own aesthetic just like i have a right to mine for a round one. variety is the spice of life.


----------

